# How Much?



## richsadams

Curious to know what anyone thinks someone would pay for a lightly used, lovingly cared for TiVo HD (w/o lifetime service) with an upgraded 1TB (157 HD and 1367 SD hours) hard drive including all of the original packaging, parts and pieces as well as a TiVo Wireless Adapter. Which way would you go...Craig's List or ebay?

TiVo Premiere XL is on the way so I'll need to make room. TIA!


----------



## justen_m

$100? Shipping it would cost way too much. For $100, well, that's just a bit over the cost of the drive. You might get $100 from a local buyer. Definitely Craig's list.


----------



## MikeMar

I just shipped a DT and USPS it was $19

so just an FYI for you there


----------



## richsadams

Thanks guys. It looks like similar boxes are going for somewhere between $200 and $250 on ebay used (plus I'll add the wifi adapter). No rush to sell it though...just curious. Thanks again!


----------



## richsadams

A loyal TCF Member found me and purchased my TiVo HD (w/1TB hard drive) and TiVo Wireless Adapter for $200 plus shipping, so I guess that answers my question.  I might have gotten a little more on ebay or whatever, but that saved me a lot of hassle with having to post it, etc. so it worked out fine for me. Now I have to wait patiently for the Premiere XL to arrive...and I'm not a very patient kind of guy (just ask my wife).  

BTW, shipping was $19.70...dead on Mike. :up:

Thanks!


----------

